# Hoyt Avalon vs Hoyt GMX



## gster123 (Dec 17, 2012)

Think its all to do with the geometry of the riser with them sharing common angles/distances and such.

Might be completely wrong though!


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Some interesting reading:

http://www.archerywiki.com/index.php?title=Hoyt_Recurve_history

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m012lpEXle1qiu7zso1_1280.jpg


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Interesting, thanks Bob.


----------



## dkard (Sep 25, 2004)

That explains why I like The Avalon so much. Just like my GM. I guess I would like the GMX too.

Dave


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I is my understanding that all Hoyt ILF risers since the Gold medalist TD-4 share the same, (or at least almost identical?) geometry for deflex angles and grip/plunger hole locations, etc.etc...I personally think that with the right grip, the Avalon/Avalon Plus is still a top-shelf riser with a good shooter pulling the string, at least up to the World Class level...Newer risers are newer, and new up to date gear is nice, no doubt... But in reality, how many folks can squeeze those extra few points out of a brand new, cutting edge riser, IF there really are any "Real world" shooting advantages to a brand new riser, VS. and older riser??..I'd bet good money that Brady, or Jake, or any top level shooter could score 99.9% as good as they do now, but using an older riser...And 99.9% of Jake or Brady's scores with the old gear will be still be way ahead of of 99.9% of the rest of the world..........Take care.....Jim


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

Good point...I think the benefits of the newer risers may come down not to "shoot-ability" and accuracy, but perhaps "modern conveniences" such as limb alignment adjustments and tuneability. For example, I do enjoy the fact that I can make limb bolt adjustments on my GMX without having to unstringing the bow.

Thanks for posting the links, Bob.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

DIV said:


> Good point...I think the benefits of the newer risers may come down not to "shoot-ability" and accuracy, but perhaps "modern conveniences" such as limb alignment adjustments and tuneability. For example, I do enjoy the fact that I can make limb bolt adjustments on my GMX without having to unstringing the bow.
> 
> Thanks for posting the links, Bob.


Funny how Hoyt got away from that with the Hpx.


----------



## nifty (Jun 21, 2009)

I agree totally with Harperman. New risers, limbs have to be developed marketed and sold or archery companies don't have a business. The top archers in all countries have to shoot these products to promote them. Could any top archer be competitive with an Avalon plus? I think so, others may not.For example...

Arrows: Ace and x10 are now in their third decade of being available roughly, they work and still sell well. Why change them, I don't really know but why so many new risers in the same period of time? Maybe someone with more knowledge can help me with that one.

Personally; I've been shooting since the early eighties and owned a lot of recurves. But for me my favourite came in the late nineties when Earl Jr made the Sky conquest. The geometry would be very similar to that of the TD4 and Avalon, but at the time Earl Jr believed he could not machine a 25" riser straight enough, hence it being 24". But it looked good, felt smooth to shoot and has since been my favourite enough for me to recently reaquire another one. So to me I believe I will shoot well with a twenty year old bow because I like what I see and feel with it, more than my Nexus which is half the mental battle dealt with.
Recently I holidayed in Cambodia and was able to watch the locals shoot at Olympic park in Phnom Phen. I spoke to a young guy on the national compound team. He believed he could not improve because he was shooting a 2007 Hoyt UE. I asked him if it mattered if he didn't have the latest and greatest, he believed it did. Mentally not doing himself any justice is he?

Summary: If you MENTALLY feel you need the latest and greatest to shoot well.... By all means do so, that's what gives you confidence, I don't feel that need.

My apologies for the slight hijack and to Hoyt for not needing to keep up with the Joneses.


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

The comparison between arrow makers and riser makers is flawed. There is lots of choice when it comes to high quality risers. But when it comes to arrows nobody has got close to easton. yes I know carbon express make arrows that from a matched set of 12 will out perform a matched set of X10's on a recurve shooting machine with finger release. But carbon express still gets beaten because of the price.

Back on track the differences between the GMX and the Avalon will be small and score's will depend on the archer. developments in testing does mean that Hoyt can change how a riser feels. It is possible to model the shock waves that pass through the riser on release and focus them away from the grip. Also they can adjust the balance of the riser in a number of ways either through changing geometry, increasing or decreasing the weight of the limb pockets, changing the height of where the sight block is mounted on the riser or a combination of all those things.

With such a large scope for adjustments in design it is possible to make noticeable changes to how the riser feels and reacts. you could have a riser that moves more in the hand giving the archer lots of information or a riser that is very still and slow reacting so if something does change it will stand out the choice is yours.

I have not shot the Avalon but I do shoot a GMX which is vastly superior to the TD4 for build quality, setup and ease of use.


----------

